
Saudi sovereign fund builds 3 to 5 percent stake in Tesla - parvenu74
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-stake/saudi-sovereign-fund-builds-3-to-5-percent-stake-in-tesla-ft-idUSKBN1KS1UG
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17709068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17709068).

